# H.M.S. Hampshire



## Geordie 2 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am trying to trace any relatives of crew members from the Holborn London area, from the cruiser HMS HAMPSHIRE which went down at scapa flow on the 5th june 1916.
Geordie


----------

